# INFJ, INFP or ISFJ?



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I took the MBTI many times and got different results. I got ISFJ for a while until a counselor explained to me, after I retook it, why I was INFP. However I feel that I have a desire to be prepared for any situation possible, work extremely hard (finish more than start) and be on top of things. However normally I am pretty laid back normally. I get rigid under pressure and exhibit shadow ESTJ traits. Still, I am not sure if I am convinced if I am an INFJ or INFP. What do you think?


----------



## Solired (Sep 12, 2012)

On the whole you seem like a J based on what you have said.

Take this test and post your results: Career Test Center - personality types


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

*Personality type results*


EI: 15 out of 16 Extrovert |-------------------------------------------------| Introvert | 93%
SN: 10 out of 17 Sensation |-------------------------------------------------| iNtuition | 58%
TF: 12 out of 17 Thinking |-------------------------------------------------| Feeling | 70% 
JP: 6 out of 17 Judging |-------------------------------------------------| Perceiving | 35%
Your Personality type is INFJ


----------



## Solired (Sep 12, 2012)

You are a J, then.


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

These tests don't really work imo.. Just go outside, into nature, introspect. Find yourself and don't let someone find what you are for you. 

Jk.. I actually am stuck between all three of these too. Only thing I suggest is reading cognitive functions


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I have a hard time understanding how the cognitive functions work. My general speaking pattern is think, say something, long pause, think, say something. I am very clumsy and have a hard time with physical grace SPs generally are gifted with. I have a well developed thinking side, but not sure if it is extroverted or introverted. I am not entirely sure what that means, as I am confused on extroverted vs introverted feeling too. I am clumsy and absent minded in the sensory world generally.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Noctis said:


> I have a hard time understanding how the cognitive functions work. My general speaking pattern is think, say something, long pause, think, say something. I am very clumsy and have a hard time with physical grace SPs generally are gifted with. I have a well developed thinking side, but not sure if it is extroverted or introverted. I am not entirely sure what that means, as I am confused on extroverted vs introverted feeling too. I am clumsy and absent minded in the sensory world generally.


This makes me think you have Ti somewhere, so I'd say IxFJ.
With friends/family/people in general do you find you express yourself in a direct way or more round about? i.e. if someone says something that you know they want a specific reply to i.e. "does this look good on me?" then are you generally inclined to give the expected response or dont even consider it?


----------



## mealzy (Apr 1, 2014)

I think you are INFJ with low Se. This is what I think I am and you sound very similar to me; alas, I am still trying to figure it out myself as well.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

tine said:


> This makes me think you have Ti somewhere, so I'd say IxFJ.
> With friends/family/people in general do you find you express yourself in a direct way or more round about? i.e. if someone says something that you know they want a specific reply to i.e. "does this look good on me?" then are you generally inclined to give the expected response or dont even consider it?


I generally speak in a direct manner, however if I am exhausted, I am in meh mode and seem almost passive aggressive. However, I can be laid back when things are in control and there is not chaos or last minute stuff. I generally don't like things to be too rigid and overly structured, but I also do not like lackadaisical and up in the air.


----------



## Oprah (Feb 5, 2014)

I would that NPs and SJs are the uncoordinated/goofy ones because they don't have Se as any of their 4 functions.


someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong... I'm probably spewing some misinformation with my post and doing more harm than good.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

mealzy said:


> I think you are INFJ with low Se. This is what I think I am and you sound very similar to me; alas, I am still trying to figure it out myself as well.


Sometimes I feel like an elephant (being not well coordinated)


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Noctis said:


> I generally speak in a direct manner, however if I am exhausted, I am in meh mode and seem almost passive aggressive. However, I can be laid back when things are in control and there is not chaos or last minute stuff. I generally don't like things to be too rigid and overly structured, but I also do not like lackadaisical and up in the air.


This suggests Fi over Fe I think. Have you also looked into Ti? (Some of what you said sounds a bit like that).


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Noctis said:


> Sometimes I feel like an elephant (being not well coordinated)


Really?


----------



## Shale (Jan 17, 2012)

Does it really matter? I think it's great when you can't completely identify with one type, it means that you are more well-rounded. As you get older you SHOULD be working on how you can be flexible in all areas of your life b/c the world simply doesn't revolve around you. As you change your habits, these habits become just as much a part of your personality as your root MBTI.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

tine said:


> This suggests Fi over Fe I think. Have you also looked into Ti? (Some of what you said sounds a bit like that).


So you think I am either INFP or INTP?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Noctis said:


> So you think I am either INFP or INTP?


Based on that stuff, it seems likely, but I'm not 100% sure!


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

How can I concretely determine this Fi vs Ti?


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I could be INTJ or INTP.


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Noctis said:


> I could be INTJ or INTP.


Could you this test and paste the results (with scores) please?

Free Enneagram Personality Test


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Grehoy said:


> Could you this test and paste the results (with scores) please?
> 
> Free Enneagram Personality Test


Enneagram Test Results



The Enneagram is a personality system which divides the entire human personality into nine behavioral tendencies, this is your score on each...


Type 1 Perfectionism||||||||||||||||70%Type 2Helpfulness||||||||||||50%Type 3Image Focus||||||30%Type 4Individualism||||||||||||||||70%Type 5Intellectualism||||||||||||||||70%Type 6Security Focus||||||||||||||||70%Type 7Adventurousness||||||||||||46%Type 8Aggressiveness||||||||||||50%Type 9Calmness||||||||||||50%





typescoretype behavior motivation117 I must be perfect and good to survive.417 I must be unique/different to survive.517 I must be knowledgeable to survive.617 I must be secure and safe to survive.212 I must be helpful and caring to survive.812 I must be strong and in control to survive.912 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.711 I must be fun and entertained to survive.37 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.


Your main type is *Type 5* 
Your variant stacking is *spsosx*
Your level of health is *average*


Your *main type* is which ever behavior you utilize most and/or prefer. Your*variant* reflects your scoring profile on all nine types: *so* = social variant (compliant, friendly), *sx* = sexual variant (assertive, intense), *sp *= self preservation variant (withdrawn, security seeking). For info on the flaws of the Enneagram system click here.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

5 - Enneagram Type Five: The Investigator


----------



## Grehoy (May 30, 2014)

Noctis said:


> Enneagram Test Results
> 
> 
> typescoretype behavior motivation117 I must be perfect and good to survive.417 I must be unique/different to survive.517 I must be knowledgeable to survive.617 I must be secure and safe to survive.212 I must be helpful and caring to survive.812 I must be strong and in control to survive.912 I must maintain peace/calm to survive.711 I must be fun and entertained to survive.37 I must be impressive and attractive to survive.


1w2 (29) 4w5 (34) 6w5 (34) 8w9 (24) ~ Ni Fi Te Se

You are some kind of xNTJ I guess. Probably ENTJ.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

Grehoy said:


> 1w2 (29) 4w5 (34) 6w5 (34) 8w9 (24) ~ Ni Fi Te Se
> 
> You are some kind of xNTJ I guess. Probably ENTJ.


Perhaps INTJ, since I tire out in social events and frequently enjoy alone time than socialization.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Enneagram as a typing aid only works when a person already has a specific type in mind and needs help to fill in the blanks. Using those scores alone seems so impersonal.
As for @Noctis, have you considered ISTJ?

I know that being rigid is something you associate with stress but can it be your Si turning aggressively on you? The way you speak is very manner of fact and your Te is stronger than your Ti, from the way you seem to speak as a thought forms in your mind and how you feel more comfortable brainstorming outwardly rather than inwardly.

I don't see too many N elements, you seem to grasp concepts better through clear definitions and practical examples:



> My general speaking pattern is think, say something, long pause, think, say something.


NFJs pauses during a conversation are pregnant with attempts to find the best way to convey intuitions and personal thoughts into the best possible words to appease listeners. STJ pauses are to verify the validity of a thought and convincing it is.

Your absent mindedness in the sensory world might by caused by using Si and not Se.
I know INFJs have it as an inferior function but it still gives them a stronger observance and awareness of the physical world and of sensorial feelings. Personally, I'm well aware of my Se, subdued as it might be.

Your core values are strongly Fi, I don't see much Fe in you.

This is what I see by scanning through your words, perhaps you might agree.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

ShoreWaves said:


> Enneagram as a typing aid only works when a person already has a specific type in mind and needs help to fill in the blanks. Using those scores alone seems so impersonal.
> As for @_Noctis_, have you considered ISTJ?
> 
> I know that being rigid is something you associate with stress but can it be your Si turning aggressively on you? The way you speak is very manner of fact and your Te is stronger than your Ti, from the way you seem to speak as a thought forms in your mind and how you feel more comfortable brainstorming outwardly rather than inwardly.
> ...


My brother is ISTJ, since he took an MBTI test. I haven't really considered ISTJ. I have been told by supervisors at internships that I am inquisitive, hard working, but has a hard time being detail oriented. While I like clear definitions and I am pragmatic, my way of thinking is more conceptual than sensory. I have a difficult time remembering sensory details. My dad seems more ISTJ because he is rigidly detail oriented and present focused. I tend to worry about the future, whereas my dad focuses on the present.


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Noctis said:


> My brother is ISTJ, since he took an MBTI test. I haven't really considered ISTJ. I have been told by supervisors at internships that I am inquisitive, hard working, but has a hard time being detail oriented. While I like clear definitions and I am pragmatic, my way of thinking is more conceptual than sensory. I have a difficult time remembering sensory details. My dad seems more ISTJ because he is rigidly detail oriented and present focused. I tend to worry about the future, whereas my dad focuses on the present.


In that case I can see INTJ fitting better than INFP, I'm excluding Fe types.

There is a certain air of confidence and self assurance in you that's typical of TJ types.

I notice you use Ni over Ne (it wouldn't have been a problem if you were an ISTJ but I don't feel like you might be a Ne-aux) and your dislike of established rules could be the reason why you feel so scattered yet uncomfortable when attempting to make yourself more organized under pressure. Spotting Ni-Te can be a little tricky at times but I see it now.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

ShoreWaves said:


> In that case I can see INTJ fitting better than INFP, I'm excluding Fe types.
> 
> There is a certain air of confidence and self assurance in you that's typical of TJ types.
> 
> I notice you use Ni over Ne (it wouldn't have been a problem if you were an ISTJ but I don't feel like you might be a Ne-aux) and your dislike of established rules could be the reason why you feel so scattered yet uncomfortable when attempting to make yourself more organized under pressure. Spotting Ni-Te can be a little tricky at times but I see it now.


One of my friends also was originally typed INFP, but later discovered after doing research that he is an INTJ.


----------



## ChocolateBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

The best way to figure out your type as I see it is to first figure out which quadrant you belong in: the SJs, NFs, NTs, or SPs. These are known as the guardians (SJ), idealists (NF), rationals (NT), and the artisans (SP).
Keirsey Temperament Website - Overview of the Four Temperaments
Then you can go by process of elimination by reading the descriptions. If you know you're an introvert, you can eliminate half the types.

BTW, As an INTP, I gave you the instructions of _how_ to figure out your type. I myself went through a lot of research to make sure I was an INTP. If telling people how to figure things out or researching something you're interested in intensively is something you wouldn't do, you're probably not an INTP.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

INTJ for sure according to my research on the website link you sent. I take a more directive approach, so I am an INTJ.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

ShoreWaves said:


> In that case I can see INTJ fitting better than INFP, I'm excluding Fe types.
> 
> There is a certain air of confidence and self assurance in you that's typical of TJ types.
> 
> I notice you use Ni over Ne (it wouldn't have been a problem if you were an ISTJ but I don't feel like you might be a Ne-aux) and your dislike of established rules could be the reason why you feel so scattered yet uncomfortable when attempting to make yourself more organized under pressure. Spotting Ni-Te can be a little tricky at times but I see it now.


INTJs are noted to have an aura of definiteness and confidence. They are behind the scenes leaders who is a natural leader, but is in the background until there is a failure in leadership or an incompetent leader, then they step in.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

How am I more of a T than an F? I am not sure how I can determine my MBTI type is if most of my results are determined on how I am feeling at the moment.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

DJArendee's vids helped me realize that INFp socionics is actually INFJ MBTI.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 4, 2012)

I feel I am far more opinionated and outspoken than most INTPs. I might be an INTJ, since they are well known for their outspokenness and obstinate behavior.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Which of these two sound more like you?

A: Sometimes I feel so disconnected with the world, and that void just fills up with my own private one: the street on which I live, or my beliefs, or just the fantasies in my mind. It is as if those things out of my view don’t truly exist, and sometimes I wonder if I would notice if much of the world just evaporated. It isn’t that I am not interested in new things - I am! But I guess there is a process of incorporating those things into my rich world and I am not always proactive about it. I feel like chasing every little thing is more a diminishment of a rich life than otherwise. Is that a full life? Sometimes a whole world can exist in a garden, or in a well-worn book. There is so much more power in diving deep into those things that are pleasing to me… but who knows what that could be. Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to it.

B: There is something beneath the skin of this world. It is difficult to put into words. Things are more than they seem. Images burn up into my mind from some unknowable place. I try to write them, but I can’t… I try to paint them, but it falls short. Sometimes I can only describe the things that happen to me through these images. This has always been best done through metaphor, because in a sense these images connect to the outer world metaphorically. But, it always goes deeper than that. The physical world is sometimes a morbid or absurd place to me, and I find that sometimes the images the world evokes for me are what is more real.

Also, which of these two sound more like you?

C: It astounds me how often people think things that don’t make any sense at all. It seems so obvious to me. 2 + 2 = 4, but if it is convenient we are so willing to say it is 5. If you jump off a cliff, you die, and yet it seems like people are selling that stuff every day. Bad calls all around. The sky is blue and if you touch a flame you will get burned. The universe has laid it all out for anyone to see, but, impossibly, most people just talk non-sense and do things that just seem so foolish. It is difficult not to criticize. It is a real urge for me, and sometimes it really is fun to offer commentary on the things that interest me. Sharing information, sharing my opinion, maybe some stats, maybe just a little common sense - that is the best way to get the world straightened out. Those bulletheads that do it now make all the wrong calls. I’d make the right calls, but I am no genius, I just have eyes and a brain.

D: Everything is a system. It can be organized and reorganized, but I am not talking about arranging our desk here, I am talking about logic itself. Something can seem to make sense, but when you bring it into the workshop and tear it to bits, you get to the truthiest bits of truth, though sometimes it is hard to put it back together again. People say I think too much, but I can’t say something makes sense until I have worked it over.. and that isn’t done until it is done. People can’t tell me what makes sense, because I know better anyway, and I don’t believe in co-dependence of thought. I am not always open to peer review - everyone has got to figure it out for themselves or it is just mind control.

(Thank you again @arkigos)


----------

